# Can I claim tax relief for creche?



## lucy (5 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I was told that I could claim back some tax relief for childcare fees once the creche is registered (which it is).  What form do I fill in?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2006)

There is no tax relief for creche/childminding fees. Perhaps whoever told you that there was was confusing this with the [broken link removed] introduced in the last budget? Budget 2006 also increased _Child Benefit_ slightly and introduced an annual payment of €1,000 for each child under 6 years of age in case that's of any use to you?


----------



## lucy (5 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.  I had visited the revenue website but couldn't find anything.


----------

